# Invisible Fence



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you guys and gals think about the invisible fence? 

I have one and never had an issue with it. The dogs never break the line. They always stay about 3 feet from the line.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Gable has done terrific with it. I know I am taking chances, but he hasn't worn his collar for several months now and he still totally understands his boundaries. I put it on him every so often just in case but he doesn't even test it.
I love it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have one and it's been wonderful. Hank won't cross the boundary even while chasing deer or his ball.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

I love ours and my 10 month old puppy does fine since we keep forgetting the collar. Just one of the breeders we talked to does not like to place their puppies with people who have invisible fences. That was one reason they didn't. The other was that we would not physical be home and they didnt like the fact that we had family would would be able to let the puppy out to play and do their business.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny got her I.V. fence when she was 6 months old and I don't even remember where the collar is now! She knows the boundaries.

In fact, she's started to stretch the boundaries a bit but it totally aware that she is doing so. She might chase a rabbit up the hill into the neighbor's 'way back' yard or wander into our other neighbors yard, snooping where their little dog has been but recalls with a whistle or her name. She knows she's 'out'. 

She's never out without supervision, either in person or visual from a window.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love my invisible fence. My dogs have three acres to run around. They chase bunnies, deer and squirrels and never run through.

Years ago before I installed an invisible fence I lost a dog to an accident after our house door was not closed all the way - the IV was the only way I know of preventing such a tragedy.

If I had a visible fence, I would still install an IF as a back up. When you have children, gates and doors so easily can be left open.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My parents have an invisible fence and it's wonderful. Flora knows her boundaries very well - the fence extends into the front yard but she doesn't even bother going in the front yard because everyone's always in the back yard. I don't leave her alone outside with it, although we did with our last golden Carmella and nothing ever happened. That said, my parents' neighborhood is very safe and their back yard is fenced at the back by a neighbor's fence.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have one for my two labs back home. Beamer isn't yet trained on it, but we will do that probably over winter break. The labs have never gotten out of their boundary and they don't even need their collars. We love it!


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

I know of Goldens who have broken through the fence as well but one golden I know like to sit on the line. The shock makes him twitch his leg and he likes it. The other golden was our neighbors golden who was old. 

I am just having problems with breeders who are hesitant on the invisible fence. I am sure I should be able to find one soon.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Best money I have ever spent. The peace of mind is priceles.. We have regular fence in the backyard of the property and the underground extends it all around the property. No more worry the gate was left open or the kids didn't shut the door properly. The Houdini's can never get away......hahaha (my mad scientist laugh). Never had a problem with them getting though the boundry and we have tested them with children, dogs, cats, etc. Just remember friends or enemies can get in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't so much have a problem with invisible fencing as I do with the owners putting their dogs outside and going off somewhere. It is a huge pain when I'm walking their strayed dog (because dogs do break lines given enough temptation) back home and nobody answers the door. 

The other thing and this is something I discussed with a breeder when I was explaining our yard situation to her... the reason why breeders do not like invisible fencing is it does not always keep the dogs inside the yard and it does nothing to keep people and animals outside the yard. 

Ideally, they want puppy owners to have a physical fence.


----------



## Madigan (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe my dogs were wimps but they have never crossed the line when it was on. They did once when my landscaper broke the line. Even if I leave my dogs outside I check on them. When I dont hear them running around I get up to look and they are usually sitting on our side of the line starting at the next door neighbors dogs. My golden was scared of lightening when he heard a loud sound he booked.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have had an invisible fence for 11 years. I now have 7 dogs trained to it, my four Goldens, and my sons three labs/lab mixes. We have about 6 acres fenced, it is wonderful that they can explore, I have seen them chase deer to about 5 feet from the fence. We just opened an office in the city on three acres, most of the yard has chain link. Calvin and Hobbes found a weak spot and were out in seconds. We just installed an invisible fence there, and they don't go within 3 feet of it. I LOVE my fence!!!


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

we love ours...2 acres to run and roam, trained properly by the I V employees, never had an issue

rents have a 6 acres I V same thing with them they love theirs, just have the employees do at least 3 training sessions with the dog


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, reading about all you's that have nice large properties.. I live in a duplex and I don't have a yard for my babies to run around in.. I wish we did.. My babies will only get exercised out once they are old enough to walk a long distance.. Right now they just walk around the block.. (small town block) What type of Invisible Fencing do you suggest? And since I don't have a complete yard, how could I use it in a "L" shape to run along the side and front of my house..


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Madigan said:


> I know of Goldens who have broken through the fence as well but one golden I know like to sit on the line. The shock makes him twitch his leg and he likes it. The other golden was our neighbors golden who was old.
> 
> I am just having problems with breeders who are hesitant on the invisible fence. I am sure I should be able to find one soon.


Just keep looking, you will find a breeder. I know of two breeders (Delmarva and Crescent) that will sell a puppy with invisible fence. I went through this since this is what we have at home and I also said that half the year I would be living in an apartment with no fences. Everything worked out great!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is so funny. I can just picture it: the little twitch, the far away look in his eyes....Giver the e-collar a whole new perspective! 



Madigan said:


> I know of Goldens who have broken through the fence as well but one golden I know like to sit on the line. The shock makes him twitch his leg and he likes it..


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Our goldens will cross the line. Ours goes completely around the house. So of course they are in the front yard most of the time. If kids are playing in the street in front of the house, they will cross the line to get to the kids (not my kids). So I don't think it's fool proof. I've learned to bring my dogs in if kids are playing in the street. There are limitations. My dogs also have learned when the batteries are burned out in their collars. Then they are down the street checking out the neighbors garbage before I know it. 

I do have the invisible fence that is radio only (without the wire in the ground). You don't have to worry about breaking that wire.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was under the understanding that invisible fences are NOT intented to be used by a dog as a means of unsupervised containment. I don't have one and I don't want one.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When we got Brooks, we knew we would be training him to an invisible fence when he was old enough (4 months). So before that time, when he was taken outside, he was always on a leash, and he was always kept within the area that would eventually be his allowed area.
Once he was trained to the E collar, the first time the battery lost power (after about 3 or 4 months), he did go beyond his allowed territory because the people next door had gotten a new dog and he wanted to go over to see it.
After that, we learned to not let the battery go dead, and after re-training him to the limits of the electronic fence, he was fine.
Now, 6 years later, we still put the E collar on him every time he goes outside (and we only have him outside when we are home-we would never leave our home with him outside). He hasn't ever broken though the invisible fence line again-he will run to the limit and sit down, but never cross over it.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben went through the fence a couple of times, so we turned it off. It wasn't turned up high enough since the previous homeowner had a small dog and didn't like using the fence so kept it a low setting. We received no instructions on how to turn it up so that it actually has some effect. Since we have a lot of rabbits, chipmunks, deer etc. in our yard, and Ben has a high prey drive, I am too nervous to trust it even at a higher setting.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Invisible fence for us is just the added peace of mind. My dogs will not pass it. On a daily bases when let out on their own they are put in out back yard in our 6 foot wooden fence. The fence has added the security to of thing that have happened around here. On occacions propane delivery man comes and leaves the gate open we have a backup. (yes, we have asked them a thousand times, signs, calls to company, still happens) We also have kids and someday there are lots of kids our house is a revolving door of kids of all ages. Though they are better the the propane delivery man, again peace of mind. The fence also works for those who see the opportunity to sneak out of the front door. The fence has taken out a lot of the desire to run. My favorite part is when we are just hanging out with the family and sometimes our extented family. We can enjoy the front and the back yard (we play a lot of games) and the dogs can enjoy it with us. I don't have to lock up the ones that makes me worry all day where they are. They just love being with us. I didn't realize how much I spent my day worring and now they are secure.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't use mine for unsupervised containment, Daisy is never outside without me or without me watching her closely. It took one summer for her to learn her boundaries and she hasn't worn the collar for two years, we don't need it anymore. I think what helped us the most is her not being able to practice going into the neighbor's yard. I wouldn't go so far as to say she wouldn't, but she has that moment of hesitation now and that gives me time to redirect her before she launches.


----------

